

Show HN: Vacancy.io An easy way for companies to create job pages - owainlewis
https://vacancy.io

======
jmduke
Some unsolicited (and minor) advice:

\- The CTA buttons could use some improvement. I'm hardly an expert on these
matters but I imagine "Start finding great candidates" would perform much
better than "Company? Sign up". Thankfully, this is fairly trivial to test.

\- Banner nav seems to disappear on mobile.

\- Spellcheck your damn copy! Mispelling your own name (Vacany) is a grave
sin.

\- I'm not the target market for such things, but I imagine your value
proposition needs to be more extensive than the monthly price. Is there a
pricing info page I'm not seeing?

\- I might be alone in this, but "forwarddigitaluk@gmail.com" is a much less
professional contact address than, say, "help@vacancy.io".

------
throwaway420
I realize it's hard to bootstrap a startup from nothing, but all of the
example pages on your site have "There are no open job vacancies at this time"
so I'm not getting a good sense of what I'll ultimately see there or what a
potential customer might get from you. I'm sure you know this, but your site
needs a lot of additional content.

